# Lumbar support deflating!! Help?



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone else feel like the lumbar support shifts and moves during the drive? 
I feel like it deflates a bit as the journey progresses or when I drive fast on the highway. I have non electric S line bucket seats.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> Does anyone else feel like the lumbar support shifts and moves during the drive?
> I feel like it deflates a bit as the journey progresses or when I drive fast on the highway. I have non electric S line bucket seats.


Hi,
Mine does this sometimes.
I think it might be reacting to hard acceleration and braking actions - and inflating/deflating accordingly?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else feel like the lumbar support shifts and moves during the drive?
> ...


I think this is true.
Put your car in dynamic, accelerate/turn fast and you can feel the lumbar support moving. Same thing with the seat belt "tightening" itself.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Omychron said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Venom7000 said:
> ...


I believe you. However in the user manual they never mentioned this (despite all of us having this feeling). 
I don't know, if its true than I can clearly say that this feature bothers me. Its distracting and makes me feel like my seat's backrest is reclining (moving me away from the steering wheel). Im short with short arms, so I tend to notice this more than average men.

I tend to re-adjust my seat every journey because of this.


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

TTRS 2017

I have this issue as well .. It's more noticeable if you have the pressures up (max support).

I note in the RS the seats are designed to deflate when ignition off to aide access and you will notice inflation on start up.

On my daily commute the seat starts giving a gentle massage with the lumbar support moving up and down after about 15 minutes of driving then seems to settle and be a bit random thereafter.

In to the dealer next week, ???


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

IF1960 said:


> TTRS 2017
> 
> I have this issue as well .. It's more noticeable if you have the pressures up (max support).
> 
> ...


Hello friend. Nice to hear people acknowledging this (especially in newer models too)!!!!

I experience all the same symptoms as you! I know that the lumbar moves whilst driving and it settles weirdly. (Im a small guy so i set my lumbar to max inflation)- 15min later its not as inflated as it was at the start of the drive.

The handbook mentiones the "pressurisation" but only if you have "fully electrically adjustable seats" (i have manual seat controls)

1.Do you have fully electric adjustable seats?
2. You say that you are going to the audi service next week? (Did I understood that correctly?)-> if so can you please post back what the mechanic said about the lumbar)


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> 1.Do you have fully electric adjustable seats?
> 2. You say that you are going to the audi service next week? (Did I understood that correctly?)-> if so can you please post back what the mechanic said about the lumbar)


Yes mate full electrics

Will report dealers response .. this seems to be a common-ish issue .. "Ghost Seat" was one description I have seen


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

IF1960 said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Do you have fully electric adjustable seats?
> ...


Fantastic mate! I wonder if all S-sport seats have this "pressurisation" on entry feature. No use to ask my dealer. I swear the staff there is mentally challenged to a point where the owners know the mechanics of the cars better.


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> IF1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Venom7000 said:
> ...


Dealer advised " Cannot replicate fault" could be body shape, level of inflation.. movement of air between chambers in the system .. fault is noted in their system for future reference. Guess I'll just put up with the gentle massage from my non massage seat


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

IF1960 said:


> Dealer advised " Cannot replicate fault" could be body shape, level of inflation.. movement of air between chambers in the system .. fault is noted in their system for future reference. Guess I'll just put up with the gentle massage from my non massage seat


Sounds like they did not look into it very deeply. A generic answwer if you ask me. They could have driven it for more than 5min and notice.

Anyway I read on the AUDIWORLD forum (US based Audi forum) people complained about this too. However most can *confirm* that *"moving lumbar is a feature" to prevent back pains by slowly shifting during drive and depending on the speed.*

I still don't understand why none of the dealers or mechanics are informed on this ? (They are completely oblivious to the functionality of lumbar/seats) :lol:


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Ghost seat is a great description. I get this on both my Tiguan and the TTS, good to know it's a "feature" not a fault!


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

tom_mclaren said:


> Ghost seat is a great description. I get this on both my Tiguan and the TTS, good to know it's a "feature" not a fault!


Hahaha I'm with you on that. I feel like I have some closure after feeling like a crazy person for thinking that "my seat is moving on its own" (like there are bunch of gremlins meddling the seat mid-drive). 

I still feel like this is a bad feature because I use lumbar support as a part of my seat adjustment. And inflation of lumbar brings me closer to the steering wheel. Any deflation of it will push me away from it. 
Feel like I have to hold on to my steering wheel for dear life. Hahahah


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

Venom7000 said:


> Feel like I have to hold on to my steering wheel for dear life. Hahahah


Drive slower? :wink:


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

tom_mclaren said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Feel like I have to hold on to my steering wheel for dear life. Hahahah
> ...


For a TT driver those are fighting words mate :lol:


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

tom_mclaren said:


> Ghost seat is a great description. I get this on both my Tiguan and the TTS, good to know it's a "feature" not a fault!


If it was a feature Audi would be enlightening the masses with highlighted references in their marketing or at least a reference in the manual don't you think ??
and
It would also be an inclusion on the 4's, 6's, 7's and 8's all of which I have driven in the last 12 months with No seat feature.
and
The dealers would know this and tell you when you questioned it.
and
Everyone with sports seats would be experiencing the symptom.

Lets be honest here, It's not a feature. It's a fault yet to be rectified.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

My TTS doesn't do this nor does it have frozen windows (Live up north)

So they are both defects IMO


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

IF1960 said:


> tom_mclaren said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost seat is a great description. I get this on both my Tiguan and the TTS, good to know it's a "feature" not a fault!
> ...


I dont know what to believe anymore. On one hand its strange that none of the mechanics and dealerships know about this "feature". 
On the other hand there are so many people here who have TTS or TTRS (with super sport seats) and none seem to notice or complain about this. Otherwise they would give their 2 cents on this thread of mine. [smiley=argue.gif] 

I tried to bring this us 7 months ago but none seem to notice this problem.


----------



## BlackOptic (Oct 3, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> On the other hand there are so many people here who have TTS or TTRS (with super sport seats) and none seem to notice or complain about this.


Here's the US thread... it started too concerning the lumbar... but all people can figure out is the side bolsters... https://www.audiworld.com/forums/au...ed-lumbar-support-2937875/page3/#post25076010. I'd post the image out of the driver's manual where it discusses the bolsters inflating and uninflating... but you can see it there. (And I can't post a picture).

The lumbar support ghost is still a mystery.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah the lumbar is definitely deflating for one reason or another. I drove yesterday at low speeds while pressing the lumbar with my fingers and it definitely gave under my finger pressure (like inflating guest bed)

However I also noticed that the backrest also moves backwards after some time. (I have to rotate the backrest knob to return it to original elevation). Going to the mechanic to fix this. (Few people complained about this too and the problem was with broken locking pin inside the seat)


----------

